# Servicing the Makita BO6040.



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

As you know any moving parts need some grease to work property:driver::car:
It would be shame when your Makita/DA machine is broken:doublesho because of some grease problem. To prevent this I recommended you to take grease service for your lovely machine. This write up is for the Makita BO6040, but with some common sense:lol: you can do this grease service for any polish machine:buffer:

Tools needed.

Good and right size Philips screwdriver.
Allen wrench.
Good grease. 
Ice scream stick or something silmular










10..9..8..7..6..5..4..3..2..1..lift off:driver:

-Remove the backing plate.


















-Remove the seal plate.


















-Remove the dust seal.


















-Clean the machine before greasing.









-Greasing.









-Install all parts together.










-Switch the speedcontrol to the lowest range and connect the machine to the power outlet. Let it runs for to let the grease spread property into the gears.










-Done:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

There was me thinking you were about to dismantle the whole front end. Then I realised it was a DA sander/polisher.


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Yup it's a sanders haha:buffer:


----------



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

........


----------



## Dublin Detailer (Jan 11, 2010)

After how many hours of use would you suggest the lil service??


----------

